# Large commercial cold smoker



## ahumadora (Mar 23, 2016)

A client contacted me about building him a large cold smoker with 100 sq ft of smoking area for doing vegetables/olives etc.

To keep the cost down I was thinking a 3-4 door plywood upper with a block base and offset firebox.

He has stainless pans to put the veges in as they are covered in vinegar etc.

I spent sometime looking on the Internet and have not found anything comparable to what I envision.

Everything is either large commercial stainless ones or small homemade smokers.

Let me know if you have any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sounds like a smokehouse would be the best solution especially if he plans on burning wood to create the smoke. Something like the first image on this page:

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/smokehouse-plans

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-frame-5351


----------

